# We are legion and we are here!



## Ma'varkith (Jan 9, 2002)

*Well...*

You're gonna need lots more email addresses


----------



## Dave G (Jan 9, 2002)

I think I will wait to register my iconic for a while, just to be nice.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes no longer will we be silent!

We shall reclaim what is ours!

Yadda, Yadda, Yadda!


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

Of course we are here Mark. There is no one else yet.  We can screw around and have some fun without worrying about the whiney bitches.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Who you calling a whiney bitch?!?

/me moves towards the kickban function of #axegoddess


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

You wouldn't ban lil old me............ would you?


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Since when did I become a nice guy?

The major reason I'm not a Mod is that i'd be like the Nazi's and start exterminating lesser beings!


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

Some one is playing aroPROFANITY IS NOT ALLOWED HEREnd I see.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Apparently FN is inherently profane, the program must be smarter than I thought!


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

I manage a night club. Of course I'm inherentley profane silly boy.


----------

